
Raspberry Pi 3 Benchmarks vs. Eight Other ARM Linux Boards - jjuhl
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=raspberry-pi-3
======
riscy
I don't see a point in these rpi3 benchmarks because everything was compiled
for armv6, which doesn't even have a hardware floating point unit. A major
feature of the rpi3 is armv8.

